# [SOLVED] PrivacyiconClient.exe



## Maz_-

Hi,

Recently did a complete reinstall of windows for one of the colleagues here in the office but now upon bootup it comes up with the error message:

PrivacyIconClient.exe

Failed to initialise properly (0xc0000135) click ok to continue. Anyone got any ideas as what is causing this. Did to try to google this breifly and it points to registry repairs and stuff but if anyone can shed some light on this would be great.

Thanks
Maz.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: PrivacyiconClient.exe*

This is an Intel Icon that runs in the System Tray. http://data.versiontracker.com/driv...xt/extract/Intel AMT/LMS_SOL/PICON/README.TXT You can remove it from the *C:\Documents and Settings\[username]\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp* folder. Or go to Start/Run and type *msconfig* and hit enter. Go to the *Startup* Tab and un-check it there.


----------



## Maz_-

*Re: PrivacyiconClient.exe*

Yep thats exactly what i did. Thanks for your response though.

Maz


----------

